
20 Years Later, Humans Still No Match for Computers on the Chessboard - nradov
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2016/10/24/499162905/20-years-later-humans-still-no-match-for-computers-on-the-chessboard
======
ramblerman
Was there an expectation this would reverse somehow? Seems like a silly title.

